# Mineral Make-up and Highlighters



## Magpie (Nov 16, 2005)

I am about to buy some mineral make-up / powder foundation, similar to BE, and I wondered whether I would still be able to use my highlighting products.  

The two I use are Revlon Skinlights and Benefit High Beam, I don't know if Skinlights is avaliable in the US so maybe most people on here won't know what it is but it's similar to High Beam and I usually wear it under my liquid foundation, and it's a lotion - so a 'wet' product not powder.  

My question is, would i still be able to apply the highlighting lotion to my skin before i put on the mineral make-up or would it make the application more difficult and ruin the final look of the make-up?  Hope someone can help.  TIA


----------



## aziajs (Nov 16, 2005)

Well you could try it.  I use BE and it is always advised to wear a lotion underneath to help the minerals stick to your skin.  But with BE it has a little shimmer to it anyway so I wonder if putting a highlighter on underneath would make it more intense.  If you use a setting powder over the foundation like Mineral Veil it really looks really nice, takes away some of the shimmer and leaves you with a glow.  It might be worth a try.


----------



## Padmita (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magpie* 
_I am about to buy some mineral make-up / powder foundation, similar to BE, and I wondered whether I would still be able to use my highlighting products.  

The two I use are Revlon Skinlights and Benefit High Beam, I don't know if Skinlights is avaliable in the US so maybe most people on here won't know what it is but it's similar to High Beam and I usually wear it under my liquid foundation, and it's a lotion - so a 'wet' product not powder.  

My question is, would i still be able to apply the highlighting lotion to my skin before i put on the mineral make-up or would it make the application more difficult and ruin the final look of the make-up?  Hope someone can help.  TIA_

 
Which brand are you about to buy? 

I think you might get possibly get some problems during application with that. Are you highlighting just parts of your face or do you use the base on your whole face? If you apply it to your whole face, and put the minerals over it, it might just mix. But if you are highlighting only parts of your face, you might do better applying the highlighter (your liquid ones or any mineral highlighter - there are so many!) after foundation. Minerals as a rule look better on moisturized skin that is not sticky. If you have dry skin, you might like a foundation containing bismuth oxychloride like BE or Youngblood, if you have oily or combination skin, go for something like Pure Luxe...


----------



## Magpie (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm going to get it from Joan @ http://www.sweetscents.com/  I have some of their eyeshadows and they are brilliant.  

I tend to use the Skinlights all over my face as a base for my liquid foundation - it doesn't make me too sparkly just gives a bit of a glow. 

Will it be alright to use things like Benefit High Beam over the mineral foundation, I thought maybe since it was a powder it would smudge or look cakey if I applied liquid over the top?  I'm so clueless about mineral make up but I've heard so many great things I want to give it a try.


----------



## jonglerie (Nov 17, 2005)

I use mineral m/u, either bare minerals or from cory cosmetics.  I used to use Benefit highbeam when I used liquid foundation, and have occasionally used it on top of the bare minerals.  I put it on after, just on my cheekbones (really just a v small amount) and it looked fine.  As the others said, although it is good to moisturise before putting on minerals, it might be odd putting the highlighter on under the minerals (though I've never tried!).  You only use a very small amount of mineral foundation, so I found the highlighter didn't smudge/cake when it was on top and looked fine.  I don't use it (the highbeam) much now since I've found some great mineral highlighters (I love Cory's golden illuminating powder) which I think go better with the other mineral stuff.  Good luck with trying minerals, I hope you like it!


----------



## syrene78 (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweetscents is great!
I have tons of their micas and love them! No allergies, wonderful vivid colors and you can mix them to create new ones!
I am completely addicted to micas.
I have discovered other brands as well, some cheaper ones too.
Not sure about Highbeam since I don't have it either.


----------

